# Single girls and IVF - can you drive after egg collection?



## Bethany915 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi Ladies

A question for those of you who have done IVF - can you drive straight after egg collection?  Up to now, I have only tried AI and IUI, but am now thinking of trying natural cycle IVF.  However, I went out to lunch today with a group of FF'ers from my local area and one of them said that because you are sedated for EC, you cannot drive afterwards.  Does anyone know is this always the case?  If so, how long afterwards until you can drive again?  Could you ask for a lesser dose of sedative or some sort of local anaesthetic that would wear off really quickly?  

The reason for posting on the singles board is that I imagine most women with partners/husbands would just get their other halves to drive them home.  How have other singles managed?  Did you bring a friend with you for EC and/or somehow manage on public transport?

If this is true, it could be a bit of a show-stopper for me (or at least yet another logistical nightmare to manage).  Living in a rural area and with a toddler (plus work) to consider, this would be extremely inconvenient   .  I can't think of a single friend or relative who would have time to come with me to the clinic, wait around while I have the EC, then drive me home again (not to mention looking after my toddler).  The only other thing I can think of is to pay someone to do it (yet more cost   ).

Finally, if you can't drive on the day of EC, I presume you would be able to drive on the day of ET?

Any advice gratefully appreciated!

B xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Which clinic are you using?  The Bridge would provide a taxi if you lived in the M25 or a parking space for your companion as part of the package.

I have always been told no driving after EC as like they said you will have had wither a GA or IV sedation (like a GA) and always had a friend to escort me home in a taxi (as my donor's partner dosesn't drive) or collect me in the car.

My friend was at LWC and they told that she needed a comapnion  to accompany her on public transport. As a nurse this is common practice after someone has had a GA.

I also haven't driven after ET for a few days.

Good Luck where are using your KD's sperm? wishing you luck


----------



## hatgirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello there,

I too am single and had EC on 10th Jan. No you can't drive afterwards, because of the sedation. Mine wasn't particularly strong sedation - I still remember it - but I wouldn't have been safe to drive. They say you shouldn't for 24 hours afterwards. My dad collected me - the clinic phoned him when I was ready to go. Couldn't you ask your clinic to phone for a taxi for you. I know it's expensive, but surely you're entitled to spoil yourself on such an important day.


----------



## Teela (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi  Bethany

I had the same logistical nightmare - in short you cannot drive after EC, the sedation is far to strong and it takes a good 24-48 hrs to feel "normal". I asked a friend I drove there, had EC, she drove back I treated her to a meal on way back   
For ET I drove myself both times I have had it there and back as I dont have sedation to put them back

Hope this helps?

Teela
x


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Bethany

I was also told that I wasn't allowed to drive for 24-36hrs post EC as I had had a GA. My sister came with me and drove me home. Personally I feel I wouldn't have been capable of driving anyway. ET is like having IUI so I was able to drive myself home after that.

Good luck sorting everything out

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Bethany915 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi Ladies

Thanks for all your replies.  At least I know the situation now (better to know now than the day before EC!). I'm amazed that I have never read about it before on FF - people just say "I had EC today and got x eggs".  Maybe for most people (especially those with partners) it is a triviality, but it's really putting me off IVF   .  I'm never had a GA or sedation before and I have no idea how I might react.  I'm not sure if it's sensible for a single mum to undergo that if she doesn't need to.  As it's natural cycle IVF, there would only be one egg to collect, which I assume would only take 5 mins of actual prodding about, so I'll ask them if I could do it just with paracetamol and deep breathing (I found a post on a different site where someone had 14 eggs collected that way - but I suspect she was unusual   ).

The taxi sounds like a good idea (although I would need to get one both ways - if I drove there, my car would be stuck and if I got public transport on the way there, it would take ages and I wouldn't have time to have the procedure, rest for an hour, get driven home and pick up LO before the nursery closes...)  I could do with one of those men who comes with a scooter and drives your car home with you in it (supposed to be for when people are too drunk to drive).  And in addition to that, there is childcare to consider and I suppose I will need to take a few days off work if I am feeling rubbish.  Don't know how I will explain that...  Would help if it is at the weekend...  Maybe I should hire a short-term chauffeur / nanny for a couple of days (if such people exist).

JJ - I am planning to go to Create (which I see - coincidentally - you had mentioned on a different thread, but not sure if you are going ahead there or somewhere else?)  Anyway, I'm now wondering if I should have one more go at IUI (but at Create this time) before moving to all this hassle of IVF.  I don't feel that any of my 3 goes at IUI at my previous clinic was well-timed, but Create is open at the weekends which might give a better chance of success.  I'll have a look at the Create thread and see if anyone has had success there with IUI.  But they might recommend because of my age that I go straight to IVF ...

Anyway, I'll keep you posted on what I decide - my consultation at Create is on 8th Feb.  And Lou-Ann - good luck for your 2ww - I'll have my fingers crossed for you   .

B xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Bethany all the clinics I have been to have had 7 day opening it seems to be the norm rather than the exception I did consider Create but they wouldn't do surrogacy with my eggs only DE or natural ivf with me and my dodgy lining so I'm going back begging ARGC.

Ask the ladies on the create thread about egg collection and natural iui vs ivf. Lulu also got her bfp there!
Are you using you KD sperm as we were told with poor morph counts etc icsi was the only to go at every clinic, so therefore you would need ivf. Have u had your consultation and he done his sperm tests there yet? Geeta is frank and straight talking. 

Is there no friend who could assist you either by accompanying you or collecting you DD- , what about your kd he'd need to be there on EC unless he's left frozen - are  they treating you like a KD  and freezing his sperm?
Wishing you lots of luck with your decisions


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

Hi Bethany,


Sorry only just saw this thread. I am pregnant from a natural IUI at Create.  I think they are pretty good with monitoring. I had three scans per cycle and used a trigger to get timing right. I would say don't be pushed by them to do IVF if you want to try IUI.  I went against their suggestion and stuck to IUI mainly as I got pregnant on an IUI there in July but miscarried.


In terms of sedation...its very light at Create, I always felt fine straight after, I now everyone is different.  The thing that I felt hard with natural IVF is that there is the possibility of there being no egg and then you have gone through lots of expense and sedation for nothing where IUI is much cheaper so for me I felt I could do more goes and give myself more chances.


Good luck with the consultation but remember you know your body too and might know what's best 
x


----------



## Bethany915 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi ladies

Thanks for all your advice.  Lulu - thanks for finding this thread and posting - I had been meaning to PM you.  Congrats on your BFP - hope all is still going well   .  

Anyway, you will see from my sig that I have just got a BFP!!!  So, hopefully, I won't now need to go down the IVF route.  I'm trying not to get too excited as I know that m/c rates are very high at my age with OEs - but even so, I am very, very pleased...  Tomorrow morning I will phone Create to cancel my consultation   .

JJ - good luck with your next steps too   .

B xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Bethany that is fantastic news congratulations


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

Brilliant news Bethany    


Come onto the waiting for scans board if you feel up to it
xx


----------

